# Lagrange riders, I got a question



## UCLA_MCDbio (Jul 28, 2004)

I live in Brentwood and I frequently see you guys ride. Is there any room to join the club rides. Also, could you give me any info on local races if possible. Thanks.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Website*

http://www.lagrange.org

As far as I know, the morning and Sunday rides are open to all. Sit in, ride cleanly, and ask questions. I imagine that the morning pace is brutal right now.


----------

